# Crown It 12000 Hd Amplifier 301174 45000w 4 Ohms



## GomezF (Oct 5, 2010)

Buenas tardes foristas,

Dando vueltas por mercado libre me encontre con esto:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-94932515-crown-it-12000-hd-amplifier-301174-45000w-4-ohms-_JM_ 

  

A mi parecer es una guasada (locura, monstruosidad) sin sentido, jejeje. Pero quiero escuchar otras opiniones.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Oct 5, 2010)

mmm no le creo nada.....4500W....pmpo serán......osea mentira....jajaj


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2010)

Se les escapó un 0

http://www.crownaudio.com/gen_htm/press/pr195.htm


----------



## GomezF (Oct 5, 2010)

¿Lo habran puesto a propósito al 0 demás? 

Casi seguro que sí, jeje.

Saludos.

P.D.: ya me parecian muchos amperes. (204)


----------

